# A Mantis Question



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

I am interested in observing a live mantis up close and I was wondering if anyone knows how to attract them. I know they are in my area because a while back a couple of my friends had found a mantis (and let it free without me getting a chance to look ).

An idea I had was setting up a compost. I had one 2 years back and it attracted a toad! Greyish, warty looking one. I was just wondering if it would attract a mantis as well. I kno they do not sell the mantis eggs anywhere near me and I can't order from the internet (I prefer not to). So do any of you have any ideas for attracting these critters? Any help is really appreciated!

And on a side note, I'm going to start the newt tank building! I've been thinking of it for a while and I planned everything out. Just 2 more weeks and I'm going to go out and buy 3 fire belly newts


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

Compost pile wont do anything for them. Best place to find them is in a field of tall grass during the summer on a bright hot day.

And I hate frogs. Two came into our pond and with it came a bunch of crap that started growing and polluted the pond to the point where my fish died. It ran perfect for two years untill a stupid construction company drained a cow pond in a field and within a week we had couple of them hanging around.

Next time I find them, they get to go for a little road trip with UPS to anyone who wants them.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanka you KI. I would go into tall gras in the summer, but I'm deathl afraid of spiders. I'm sure there are millions of spiders in tall grass.

Is there any other way to find them?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gear Wiz said:


> Thanka you KI. I would go into tall gras in the summer, but I'm deathl afraid of spiders. I'm sure there are millions of spiders in tall grass.
> 
> Is there any other way to find them?


I heard an interesting statistic once...there can be up to 50 spiders in one square foot of grass. But not millions.









What you need to happen...is what happened to me. This guy just landed on my back while I was at work.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

That is such a cool pic.

Have you ever submitted that to Non-P POTM conest?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i normally find them of the brick of my house in the summer on a hot day. but i thik there really cool, i had a tank with one in it when i was young like in grade 6 put i let it go cause i didnt know what to feed it. but ive been meaning to get another one

dark FrOsT


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Thank you for all the replies. Much appreciated.

I wish I could have mantisland on my back, it would make finding them much easier. Nice statistic too.

I'll try in the Summer, hopefully I'll attract a few. Thank you for the advice


----------



## leviathon13 (Sep 11, 2006)

if you look in the tall grass in the fall or even early winter, depending on your location, you'll find egg cases (oothicae) (sp?) attached to tall thin woody plant stems. they look like little gobs of hardened brown spray foam insulation. if you have Chinese mantids where you live, you can take them indoors and warm 'em up to 80 degees or so and they shoud hatch in a couple of weeks.if you have mantids where you live, you will have eggs.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

Do you have any pictures of the eggs? How big are they?

I'll try finding them if the frost melts


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

When I was a kid we used to find them all the time. But now I haven't seen one in over 10 years. I'm out in the woods and stuff alot in the summer too, its like there numbers dropped or something. Sad thing to because those things are sweet.


----------



## Gear Wiz (Nov 17, 2006)

That sucks







I'll search and hopefully I'll find some.


----------

